# Surefire E1E or E2E



## Cosmo7809 (Jun 3, 2008)

First I just want to say hello and what a great forum you guys have. I really enjoy reading the topics. 
Im sure you guys have heard of every question in the book but im just going to test if you still are in tip top shape 

Ok now, I need a EDC light and I am interested in the SF e1e or e2e. I really like the e1e because of the size but I like the e2e because of the more light it has then the e1e. I know the size between them is not really a big difference but it makes a difference when you have a phone, keys, etc in your pocket. I want to not even know the light is there until I need it(e1e sounds like the light for that). Surefire says the e1e has 15 lumens and e2e has 60, now that is a big difference. I have a Pelican PeliLite which is 15 lumens and I have no problem with the light it puts out. Everyone seems to say its worth it to get the e2e because of the light but is there really that much of a difference between the two? If anyone has both lights and can contribute any information it will be very helpful. Anything to say please say it, everything helps. Thanks again -Chris


----------



## Grox (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Chris and welcome to cpf!

Having had both, I would say that it's really up to you in terms of whatever you're more comfortable carrying. The 60 lumens of the e2e is quite a jump from the output from the e1e.

One alternative to consider: The stock lamp assembly (bulb) in the e1e can be swapped out to one made by lumens factory (lumensfactory.com). The battery can be replaced with a rechargeable (3.6V) R123 battery - preferably from AW here on CPF marketplace. This will give you approximately the output of the e2e in an e1e sized package - but with about 30 minutes runtime.


----------



## paulr (Jun 3, 2008)

Cosmo, unless you have some reason to prefer an incandescent, these days you're probably better off with an LED light. If you like Surefire you might start with an E1L or E1B. They are both brighter than the E2e while using just one cell and running longer on it, and less subject to lamp failure. Incandescents still have their special applications and adherents but for the most part, LED's are taking over in small lights due to their higher efficiency among other things. It's just newer technology, like CD vs. vinyl or digital cameras vs. film.


----------



## Grox (Jun 3, 2008)

For the most part I'd also recommend going LED over incan for small lights.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 3, 2008)

+1 on the LEDs for a one cell light.

You could buy an E1L or E1B and then buy a E-series incandecant head in the marketplace. They can be found for $15-$25 and sometimes include a bulb. I have both the E1L and E1B (Backup) and enjoy them both since I can choose between high and low and get more lumens and runtime than any bulb available. I must say the Lumens Factory bulb for the E1e is surprisingly bright though.

Nice thing is you can always buy different heads no matter what light you originally buy.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 3, 2008)

:welcome: Cosmo.
In my case it's a mattter of the e1e being too small for me to operate comfortably. I much prefer the e2e. Plus, I get more runtime.

Like others have mentioned, make sure to check out the specs on the LED versions of both lights. They might fit your needs better than the incan versions (or they may not).


----------



## NotRegulated (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome to CPF!

I have had both since they first came out many years ago. They are both incadescents and are both fine lights. I EDC'ed the 2 cell E2e more than the 1 cell E1e but liked the size of the E1e better in my pocket. They do tend to have less runtime than there LED counterparts though. LED technology has taken great leaps forward since the E1e and E2e came out. Today, there are many brands of one cell LED's that outperform the E1e in size, runtime, brightness levels and overall output. I have moved to 1 cell LED's for my pocket EDC. You should look at lights like the Fenix P1D, L1D and L2d, Amalite Neo, as well as many others before you decide. The biggest EDC for me now is the Surefire Backup. When I refer to an EDC I do mean a light that stays in my pocket or on my keychain all the time. If I had to choose, it would be the Fenix P1D.


----------



## KeyGrip (Jun 4, 2008)

Depending on how much you use the light, buying a rechargeable setup as well may be a good investment.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 4, 2008)

greenLED said:


> :welcome: Cosmo.
> In my case it's a mattter of the e1e being too small for me to operate comfortably. I much prefer the e2e. Plus, I get more runtime.
> 
> Like others have mentioned, make sure to check out the specs on the LED versions of both lights. They might fit your needs better than the incan versions (or they may not).



Yep, I've always found the E1E too small to comfortably use as well. It reminds me of the cell phone in Zoolander. Though the size is really nice for summer edc. I always go back and forth on them!


----------



## SureAddicted (Jun 4, 2008)

paulr said:


> Cosmo, unless you have some reason to prefer an incandescent, these days you're probably better off with an LED light. If you like Surefire you might start with an E1L or E1B. They are both brighter than the E2e while using just one cell and running longer on it, and less subject to lamp failure. Incandescents still have their special applications and adherents but for the most part, LED's are taking over in small lights due to their higher efficiency among other things. It's just newer technology, like CD vs. vinyl or digital cameras vs. film.




Why is that? That is just your opinion. I have an E1B and a E2E, I prefer the E2E majority of the time. Oh and your wrong, the E1B is not brighter than the E2E, the E1B mite throw further but it isnt brighter. Runtime, there's 5 min difference between the E2E and E1B. With the incans you can use numerous dropins and batteries, not so with the E1B. If you can afford to buy and E1E, E2E, then you can afford a lamp assembly now and then. Some E2E owners report than they haven't changed the LA in years.

Steve


----------



## labrat (Jun 4, 2008)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Surefire says the e1e has 15 lumens and e2e has 60, now that is a big difference. I have a Pelican PeliLite which is 15 lumens and I have no problem with the light it puts out.


 
One of these statements is not correct!
The Surefire E1e has an obvious higher output than the Pelican PeliLite, I have them both and can assure you of that!
The Surefire E1e with primary cell and the standard bulb is brighter, if you want better output, get a Lumens Factory EO-E1R bulb and a rechargeable cell and charger.
No problems getting a Nano charger and cells from Deal Extreme, the cells are sold in packets of 4 for less than 6 USD, non-protected, and if you use the inside of your head and look for the neccesary info about using rechargeable/Lithium Ion cells (also get a DMM, for checking the state of health of the cells now and then! ), these cells are not dangerous to use!
The Surefire E2e does give more output than the E1e, obviously so even without a trained eye!
And the options are plentiful when it comes to other bulbs/adapters and one or two cells (17670 versus RCR123/16340 cells) with the E2e!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 4, 2008)

paulr said:


> Cosmo, unless you have some reason to prefer an incandescent, these days you're probably better off with an LED light. If you like Surefire you might start with an E1L or E1B. They are both brighter than the E2e while using just one cell and running longer on it, and less subject to lamp failure. Incandescents still have their special applications and adherents but for the most part, LED's are taking over in small lights due to their higher efficiency among other things. It's just newer technology, like CD vs. vinyl or digital cameras vs. film.


Sorry Paulr, but my E1e INCANDESCENT isn't going anywhere anytime soon. I'm yet to find one LED light that will kick my little buddy out of my pocket. There is nothing more pleasant than the pure incan goodness it puts out using Lumens Factory LAs + Li-ions for gulty free lumens. It might be "only" 60 or so lumens, but it puts out far more useful light to my eyes than even my much more powerful Cree and Seoul LEDs. This combo is irreplaceable to me. It just feels right.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 4, 2008)

SureAddicted said:


> Why is that? That is just your opinion. I have an E1B and a E2E, I prefer the E2E majority of the time. Oh and your wrong, the E1B is not brighter than the E2E, the E1B mite throw further but it isnt brighter. Runtime, there's 5 min difference between the E2E and E1B. With the incans you can use numerous dropins and batteries, not so with the E1B. If you can afford to buy and E1E, E2E, then you can afford a lamp assembly now and then. Some E2E owners report than they haven't changed the LA in years.
> 
> Steve


Don't bother. LED koolaid drinkers were always known to be a royal PITA.


----------



## kelmo (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome to CPF!

Get both of them and a spare lamp assembly (LA) for each. For the E2e get a MN02 LA. 2 hours of solid performance before the output starts to sag. Then you have 3 output options plus a long running option. 

They are alot smaller in hand than the specs suggest.

kelmo


----------



## Yoda4561 (Jun 4, 2008)

The e1 to me was always a little too small, and quite dim in comparison to the 2 cell surefires. The e2e/L4 sized lights are the perfect size for EDC carry. Very slim, and just the right length for an average sized fist. As far as LED alternatives to the e2e I'd look at the L4 which to me is a super-bright floodlight alternative to the e-series. I prefer the color rendering of surefire's incan lights but don't like that they dim over the battery life. It's really too bad surefire didn't persue regulated incandescents in anything but their A2.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jun 4, 2008)

Again I would like to thank all of you with all the help. Im thinking about buying the e2e for myself and getting the e1e as a birthday gift(a few weeks). So at least I can choose which light will fit my days clothing, where im going, etc. As with LED's I know they are mostly better but I was never a big fan of LED's, im not sure why... just prefer the good ol fashioned incandescent. And even in the long run worse comes to worse I can buy SF's LED conversion head. So to everyone who posted thanks!!


----------



## Panaphonic (Jun 4, 2008)

I agree with the LED sentiments. In retrospect I would prefer an E1L or E1B because of extended battery life.

Do yourself a favor and start with an LED.


----------



## paulr (Jun 5, 2008)

If want an incan and you don't mind the E2e's size and can stand something even a little bit larger, you might check out the A2, in my opinion the nicest small incandescent ever made. PWM regulated and has a 3-led LED ring for close-up use.


----------



## SureAddicted (Jun 5, 2008)

You guys really need to chill. To start off with this is the Incan forum, not LED. Second, the op did not mention LED once in this his opening post. Thirdly, if I went into the LED forum and suggested a Incan to someone who wanted a E1B or E1L, i would get flamed bigtime and probably told off. Fourth, he mentions that he isn't a fan of LED, but that isnt stopping you guys, ignorant, I think so.

Steve


----------



## chuck4570 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a handfull of both lights and just love them. Alot of times I EDC both, the E1e in my front pocket, and the E2e in my back pocket next to my wallet or in a jacket pocket, but if I have just one it is the E1e. The 15 lumens that the E1e puts out is more than enough light for 90% of the tasks that you will ask of it. With daily use of it I change batteries once every 3 to 4 weeks, and LA's have lasted me about 25 to 30 battery changes. The E2e with either LA in it is great also, mn-02 for long runtime, and the mn-03 for brightness, the durability of both of these LA's is really good also. I think that you will be happy with either or both lights, enjoy.

Chuck


----------



## paulr (Jun 5, 2008)

SureAddicted said:


> You guys really need to chill. To start off with this is the Incan forum, not LED. Second, the op did not mention LED once in this his opening post. Thirdly, if I went into the LED forum and suggested a Incan to someone who wanted a E1B or E1L, i would get flamed bigtime and probably told off. Fourth, he mentions that he isn't a fan of LED, but that isnt stopping you guys, ignorant, I think so.
> 
> Steve



When a brand new member asks about older model flashlights, one possibility is that he's not familiar with developments since the lights he asked about were made. So it's appropriate to ask explicitly whether he has an incan preference. The answer is he does; ok, fine, there hasn't been any problem with that.


----------



## Grox (Jun 5, 2008)

paulr said:


> If want an incan and you don't mind the E2e's size and can stand something even a little bit larger, you might check out the A2, in my opinion the nicest small incandescent ever made. PWM regulated and has a 3-led LED ring for close-up use.



Mmm, A2. One of my first "good" lights - and still one of my favourites.

It's probably the pinnacle of incandescent technology. Regulated incandescent plus a secondary floody LED beam all wrapped up in a perfectly sized package.

I would highly recommend it!

Have a look at js's take on it here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/107943


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 5, 2008)

What is the advantage of the E2E over the A2? I'd take the SF A2 because of the regulated incan output (the only SF incan light with regulated output) and you have a low LED mode. The LED's will continue to work even if the incan won't light up on the remaining battery power or if the lamp should break. Koala, a CPF member, is working on a LED ring where you can exchange the LED and choose whatever color you like.
The SF A2 also has a soft-start feauture, which results in a longer bulb life.


----------



## Grox (Jun 5, 2008)

Daniel_sk said:


> What is the advantage of the E2E over the A2?



The e2e has the advantage of smaller size, lesser cost and the ability to use a wider range of aftermarket bulbs than the A2. The e2e also comes with a clicky tailcap. It also can take rechargeables far easier than the A2 (newer e2es may have problems fitting 17670s).

Having said that, I would choose an A2 over an e2e any day  --- especially given koala's upcoming onion rings


----------



## paulr (Jun 5, 2008)

Grox said:


> Have a look at js's take on it here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/107943



Oh yes, that js post is a classic, highly recommended. Makes me want to go buy an A2 right now. If I had to pick a handful of incandescents they'd be an A2 for the reasons js describes, a vintage 6P from back when Surefire was called Laser Products for historical reasons, an E2e for purity and simplicity, and an M6/MN21 for the "ohmigod" factor. I wouldn't bother with an E1e, M4 or anything like that.


----------



## Ozniot (Jun 5, 2008)

E2E with MN-02 has a certain intangible nostalia factor. That dingey yellow is the color of flame. For illuminating a comforting path in the dark (as opposed to route-finding or lighting up an enclosed space) nothing feels so right as a small incan (second best is a red LED). While obviously less efficient than their LED equivalents, all the E2E bulbs I've tried out have plenty of flood and spill. They don't require pointing, which makes your walk in the dark that much more relaxing. At night you're supposed to start winding down.


----------



## cernobila (Jun 5, 2008)

I like my E2E and even more so with the fivemaga Strion/TL-3 bulb adaptor. In this light, my favorite set-up is the Strion bulb and a 17670 cell. I believe that this gives about 96 start-up lumens for about 48 minutes run time, just right for its size and a beautiful beam to boot.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you everybody for the help.


----------



## sawlight (Jun 5, 2008)

Just because, my .02.
I EDC a Novatac 120P. But the one light I will NEVER, NEVER part with, is my E2E!! It's the perfect size, not to big, but large enough to hold properly. Get the aftermarket bulb, or the low output factory bulb (brain fart right now) and enjoy the runtimes.
Thebeam is PERFECT, and it is without a doubt THE ONE LIGHT every flashaholic MUST own!!!

I admit I am biased, but I really think it's that good. I would like to have an E1E, but I doubt I would like it as much due to it's size and shape.


----------



## kelmo (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm with Sawlight. My 1st Surefire is a E2d. It lives in my backpack. I'm running the MN02 LA in it and have the original MN03 in the spares carrier.


----------



## WildChild (Jun 7, 2008)

kelmo said:


> I'm with Sawlight. My 1st Surefire is a E2d. It lives in my backpack. I'm running the MN02 LA in it and have the original MN03 in the spares carrier.



I was really impressed by the MN02 when I bought a 5 years old SureFire Outdoorsman (E2O with only Outdoorsman written on the body) 3 weeks ago! This 25 lumens is brighter than what I thought. I got it used and it is in perfect condition. The guy said he had used it for only 15 minutes and had it for around 5 years in his glovebox. It still has the original batteries, dated from 2003. 







I was a LED only guy back to last year then I got the A2, then a ROP, then an E2D (with fivemega socket and TL-3 bulb), then this Outdoorsman. I found some use where LED are useless because of their color rendition. And I'm looking forward to my next weekend's to try the A2 (with red LEDs) and the Outdoorsman in complete darkness.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice grab WildChild, I must have missed that one in B/S/T. Those are the best lights ever made.

Their output/size/weight/reliability combo can't be beat. It's amazing with a pair of lithium primary batteries they weigh almost nothing.


----------



## WildChild (Jun 7, 2008)

ampdude said:


> Nice grab WildChild, I must have missed that one in B/S/T. Those are the best lights ever made.
> 
> Their output/size/weight/reliability combo can't be beat. It's amazing with a pair of lithium primary batteries they weigh almost nothing.



It wasn't on B/S/T, the guy first asked a question on the batteries and electronic forum about possible LED upgrades and then put it on eBay!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well guys I just purchased the SF E2e after debating which one to get(think I made a good choice). This is my first surefire and with the looks of it I think its definitely not my last. Thanks to everyone who helped me with purchasing the light. 

P.S- CPF is like cigarettes, im addicted and I dont think I can quit anytime soon. If I cant pay my credit card I blame you guys! But really what a great forum!


----------



## KeyGrip (Jun 7, 2008)

I suppose now is a bad time to mention the many* upgrade and customization options for the SureFire E series of lights. :devil:



*Could be over one hundred, I don't think anyone has counted.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ugh I saw alot. Was just searching the forum and found a butt load of upgrades. Im going to get the MN02 so at least I can change if for whatever reason I dont need a full 60 lumen and just waste the battery.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Jun 9, 2008)

I really like my E1E, IMO it's about as small as you can go without getting lost in the hand and fairly easy to grip. The stock lamp is plenty ok for many situations but after reading a few blurbs here and there, I decided to take the big plunge (11.99) and ordered a new Lumens Factory HO-E1A 40 lumen replacement bulb, good choice, seems twice as bright and don't have to mess with re-chargeables. It's probably the only incandescent lamp that I'll buy.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jun 9, 2008)

Umm... Good idea, I think when I gather a few more bucks I might do that. Buy the E1E and just get a bulb with higher lumens. Would you happen to know how long the battery lasts with it? Thanks


----------



## LumensMaximus (Jun 9, 2008)

```
This is going a little off topic but the MN01 SF lamp for the E1e is rated at about 15 lumens and costs about $15 (from SF) with a runtime of about 90 minutes. The Lumens Factory HO-E1A is rated at 40 lumens and costs about $12 (at Lighthound) with a runtime of about 65 minutes.
```
 
I got this paragraph off this site from another user, same topic, different location, hope the author doesn't mind the re-print, it helped influence my decision.


----------



## Taboot (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats on your first SF light. Mine was a G3. Second was an E2E. It's a great light. I think you'll be really satisfied. If you have any trouble, it will likely be with the tailcap switch. If you do, I can assure you that the new Surefire replacement part is solid. I had some trouble and the new part they sent me is flawless. I love my E2E. It's a perfect sized, bright little incan built SF tough. Good choice!






Cosmo7809 said:


> Well guys I just purchased the SF E2e after debating which one to get(think I made a good choice). This is my first surefire and with the looks of it I think its definitely not my last. Thanks to everyone who helped me with purchasing the light.
> 
> P.S- CPF is like cigarettes, im addicted and I dont think I can quit anytime soon. If I cant pay my credit card I blame you guys! But really what a great forum!


----------



## mdocod (Jun 10, 2008)

glad to see the incan/led flutter didn't go out of control. 

I just wanted to chime in and say I feel it was the responsible CPFer thing to do to point out the benefits of an LED in small sized lights regardless of what section of the forum the question was asked in. With a new member asking about a light I think it's very important to point out possibilities that may not have been considered. There's a lot to take in here. 

The LED is more efficient and the benefits of that greater efficiency are most appreciable when comparing small pocket sized lights. There is nothing wrong with a personal preference for the warm natural feeling output from an incan. I still find myself reaching for my small incans frequently. There's something about them. 

Cosmo, Welcome to CPF! enjoy that new SureFire!

Eric


----------



## ampdude (Jun 10, 2008)

I should mention my first Sure-Fire was also an E-series. A black type II finish E2 with the Z54 twisty to be exact. Unfortunately I sold it to somebody a few years ago. I'm surprised I never see them around anymore since they used to be everywhere back then! Nowadays the only old style E2's I see are either the hard anodized or type II gun metal gray finished ones.


----------



## loszabo (Jun 11, 2008)

E1E plus KX1 LED head. Best of both worlds! 

Then you safe vor E2E with KX2 head. Then next is a G2Z with P60L... and so on... :welcome:


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I received my first Surefire e2e today and I am truly amazed. I dont know how I went through life without one. Thanks to everyone who posted. Already I am on SF's site looking at another light to get!


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 14, 2008)

Good choice. Many options and the slim profile makes this an ideal platform for EDC. 

When I first got mine, I was mazed at how small it was, even compared to the G2.


----------

